#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  ReBranding GREECE

## Xάρης

Ομιλία του Peter Economides στο συνέδριο της Ελληνικής Εταιρίας Διοικήσεως Επιχειρήσεων (ΕΕΔΕ) τον Νοέμβριο του 2011.
Αφορά το marketing, τη διαφήμιση, το brand, το branding και το rebranding της Ελλάδας σ΄' αυτήν τη δύσκολη οικονομικά και όχι μόνο εποχή.

Ορισμένες φράσεις του που απομόνωσα:
"*Χρειαζόμαστε τους καλύτερους, είναι δύσκολη δουλειά*"
"Πρέπει να νιώσουμε καλά για τους εαυτούς μας για να κάνουμε καλά πράγματα"
"*Ως Έλληνες έχουμε τη δύναμη να οραματιζόμαστε*"
"Έχουμε την ευφυία να μετατρέψουμε το όραμα σε πραγματικότητα" 

Αξίζει πιστεύω να αφιερώσετε 30 λεπτά από τον χρόνο σας για να τον ακούσετε.

Απολαύστε τον:

----------

ALIKI

----------

